# Decision already!!!???



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

OMG now I am worried.

We've just received the email that a decision has been made and documents are being returned!!

I am soooo nervous now as we expected it to be another month at least.
I am sure we provided so much information but so worried that they made a decision so fast that it was just a refusal. 

No indications/signs on the email are there?

Country applying from: Uruguay
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (non Priority)

Date biometrics taken: 21st April 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 April2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 10 weeks

Email received stating it has been assigned to an agent: 19th May 2015
Email received stating a decision has been made: 22 May 2015


Thinking overtime did we provide enough evidence of our relationship? I didn't put the paternal leave on the employment letter from HR but everything else was there.
Pay all ok. P60, bank statements all signed by bank, etc etc etc
photos spanning back 15 years!!
Horrible waiting game now.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

There is no way to tell what the decision was until the documents are returned to you. The swiftness of the decision has no bearing on what decision was made. I hope it was successful!


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

bluebubble said:


> OMG now I am worried.
> 
> We've just received the email that a decision has been made and documents are being returned!!
> 
> ...


Have positive thoughts and answer will be YES.

No point beating yourself up at this stage. Everything comes to them who wait!!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

skyf said:


> Have positive thoughts and answer will be YES.
> 
> No point beating yourself up at this stage. Everything comes to them who wait!!


I know I know, thank you. All my staff at work and neighbours have been soo supportive. They all want to see my son and wife back here where they belong.

Going to be be a few tough days.:fingerscrossed:

If we do get it it will be one of the fastest in S.America non priority I've seen! 1 month.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, as others have said you just have to wait and see. But my husband's visa was processed by the Bogota hub in a week so I don't think the timing has much to do with it.
Good luck!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

KHP said:


> Hi, as others have said you just have to wait and see. But my husband's visa was processed by the Bogota hub in a week so I don't think the timing has much to do with it.
> Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## RebeccaAdl96 (May 23, 2015)

bluebubble said:


> OMG now I am worried.
> 
> We've just received the email that a decision has been made and documents are being returned!!
> 
> ...



My partner is applying for a YMS visa to the uk and today received an email saying "a decision has been made and the documents are to be returned to the vac."

I also have no idea weather it's going to be a yes or no, but like everyone says... Wait and see!!! So nervous!!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

The waybill tracking number for it's return shipping is not found yet on the fedex site. Bit strange.
Maybe they used a new one or haven't sent it off yet.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

We had a few problems with FedEx. So although the visa was processed quickly the delivery took another week. FedEx were really unhelpful but then one day it just turned up at my husband's house and luckily his sister was there to sign for it. I know it's really hard not to worry but it will arrive soon!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

KHP said:


> We had a few problems with FedEx. So although the visa was processed quickly the delivery took another week. FedEx were really unhelpful but then one day it just turned up at my husband's house and luckily his sister was there to sign for it. I know it's really hard not to worry but it will arrive soon!


Thanks.

My wife called the Fedex office in Uruguay. They don't work at the weekends so maybe the same in Colombia where it's coming from. 
Maybe it won't be touched until Monday then.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed! I wish you'll have your visa! I see how much worries you have, I'm also worrying and waiting my visa.
Try to have positive thoughts


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Ain said:


> Fingers crossed! I wish you'll have your visa! I see how much worries you have, I'm also worrying and waiting my visa.
> Try to have positive thoughts



Thank you. So very tense right now and all kinds of thoughts going through my head.
No fedex tracking has appeared yet. Maybe on Monday. Some countries only work from Monday-Friday.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Possibly not Monday either as it's a bank holiday


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

secretlobster said:


> Possibly not Monday either as it's a bank holiday


S.America's bank holiday was last Monday.

Ours is tomorrow so doesn't affect shipping from Colombia.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Ah I see, thought you were waiting on documents being shipped back from the UK


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes visa office staff take both local and UK holidays.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Sometimes visa office staff take both local and UK holidays.


oh no don't tell me that!!


----------



## humble (May 6, 2015)

bluebubble said:


> oh no don't tell me that!!


Yea it is the case at least in Pakistan I think 

Pakistan | Gerry's Visa

SPRING BANK HOLIDAY NOTIFICATION
UK would be observing Spring Bank Holiday (Public Holiday) on 25th May 2015.
High Commission of Pakistan, its sub-offices and Gerry’s Offices in UK will be closed on this occasion.
An official would be available on emergency numbers for catering any emergency situation.

Our Emergency numbers as indicated on our website Gerry's Visa | Gerry's Visa will be open during week end and public holidays for any emergency situation.

We will extend personalized and more efficient service to the valued applicants of Pakistan High Commission. The key features of our Visa Application Center are;


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

The centre in Colombia is open today.

Still no fedex tracking which is strange(from the original waybill we filled out to return the docs). I'm assuming they used a new one now. 

UK Visa Information - Colombia - Public Holidays / Closures


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

FINALLY!!!

FEDEX:

25/05/2015 - Monday

12:29	Left FedEx origin facility BOGOTA CO

10:07	Picked up BOGOTA CO


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Great!!!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

It does say estimated delivery 1st June!!
But this is international priority. 
Hope it's like amazon estimated times 5 days and you get it in 2.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

ah estimated delivery date changed already now to this Thursday. Hope it comes on Wed


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm excited for you - I was in your situation about three years ago this coming July... it took what seemed like forever for my passport to get from New York City to Vancouver, and the night before it finally arrived, I was on the DHL website every hour or so to track the progress of my stuff. As it turned out, it arrived when I was out shopping (with my fiancé, who was over for a visit)... thankfully, my parents were at home and my Dad signed for it

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'm excited for you - I was in your situation about three years ago this coming July... it took what seemed like forever for my passport to get from New York City to Vancouver, and the night before it finally arrived, I was on the DHL website every hour or so to track the progress of my stuff. As it turned out, it arrived when I was out shopping (with my fiancé, who was over for a visit)... thankfully, my parents were at home and my Dad signed for it
> 
> I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


thanks! Yep I'm hitting that F5 key as often as I can! oh boy!

Wife is filled with mixed emotions as the time may come sooner than expected when she'll leave her family behind. A touch of cold feet I guess.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Fedex is a frickin diaster!

the pak went to Panama where there are daily directflights to Montevideo so we expected it to arrive today.

Instead after that it went to Costa Rica and now its in Memphis!!!!!!'What on earth!!

It could have been in Uruguay at 6.46am today if it had gone on the Copa flight to Montevideo!

What a joke


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

The clowns at fedex probably thought it was going to Montevideo, US not Montevideo, UY!!! <Snip>


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

bluebubble said:


> The clowns at fedex probably thought it was going to Montevideo, US not Montevideo, UY!!! burros


the only explanation I have is that Fedex do not have an agreement with all airlines hence it's gone to USA. Possibly now Miami and then Montevideo. OMG What a long route adding 48 hours


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Ouch, that's a nightmare. I've had similar issues with FedEx in the past. This is why I would encourage anyone to use a courier service by the way, especially if they've already paid for priority. I hope your documents reach you soon, and safely.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

secretlobster said:


> Ouch, that's a nightmare. I've had similar issues with FedEx in the past. This is why I would encourage anyone to use a courier service by the way, especially if they've already paid for priority. I hope your documents reach you soon, and safely.



Thank you!

Can you believe it's still in Memphis after 12 hours!!!!!!
What on earth is it doing in USA for a start?
I am in contact with reps in USA and Latin America making complaints.

It should have gone through either 2 routes.
CO-Brazil-MVD
CO-Panama-MVD.
12 hours tops!!

This is appalling logistics
and imagine the carbon footprint!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Fedex is a cargo airline which has its headquarters in Memphis with its global "SuperHub" located at Memphis International Airport. This hub serves all of North and South America.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Pallykin said:


> Fedex is a cargo airline which has its headquarters in Memphis with its global "SuperHub" located at Memphis International Airport. This hub serves all of North and South America.


yes I understand that but that doesn't explain the 13 hours and counting stuck in Memphis status.

My mistake: 17 hours!!


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry I think I misunderstood, I thought your parcel was being delivered to the wrong address. It will stay in the same location until deliveries to the next route are ready to be dispatched; if it goes past 24 hours then maybe that's cause for concern but I don't necessarily think this is a mistake.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't know how FedEx runs its business. OK you are angry because your packet hasn't yet been delivered. But they have much bigger fish to fry than one small parcel.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You don't know how FedEx runs its business. OK you are angry because your packet hasn't yet been delivered. But they have much bigger fish to fry than one small parcel.


It's crystal clear how it runs its business. Very inefficiently for clients and maximum profit for them. I would never trust them again to send items and the opinions of others is the same. You pay for a service and expect it. Simple as that. 
DHL and UPS are far superior.
17 hours in 1 location is totally unacceptable for any courier. No one can defend that in their right mind. Something is amiss and FEDEX are are looking into it as we speak. You don't get things done by sitting back complacently.
With all due respect.

Ok lets carry on with no more mention of how bad or good Fedex operate. ok?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You started it. You stop it.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Your parcel was shipped YESTERDAY with an estimated delivery date of 1 June.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

secretlobster said:


> Your parcel was shipped YESTERDAY with an estimated delivery date of 1 June.


delivery date Thursday 28th May updated. Estimated. VFS stated 1-2 working days.
It only took them 48 hours to send it from Buenos Aires to CO. That didn't go to the 'superslowhub'. oh sorry superhub I meant to say.


----------



## thatweirdlady (Mar 15, 2015)

bluebubble said:


> delivery date Thursday 28th May updated. Estimated. VFS stated 1-2 working days.
> It only took them 48 hours to send it from Buenos Aires to CO. That didn't go to the 'superslowhub'. oh sorry superhub I meant to say.


Sometimes shipping makes no sense. I shipped friday morning from the east coast. It first went inland for nearly a day to pennsylvania. It doesnt make sense to us because it's not the direction it's sent. I send tons of packages weekly and there are certain packages that for whatever reason first go to a state north of me, before they head west or even south or sometimes even they go up and back down again. Just know you'll most likely have it by that date and try not to worry. They likely dumb thousands of things there and then scoop them up again and move them into piles with various destinations worldwide so it seems counter intuitive. Usually there's one stop that is a processing center and often things are not updated until the next transfer. I have had things arrive that don't even show up as having left the previous location yet.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

I sent something via US Mail to Canada recently and watched on the tracking as it took a side trip from Toronto to Tokyo, Japan and back. Now *that* was a mistake courtesy of Canada Post.

Your package could still arrive on time, despite what seems like an infuriating wait.

And if you'd used UPS, perhaps your package would be sitting in Lousville, Kentucky instead. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worldport_(UPS_air_hub)


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

hmm bit strange..
just woke up and its still in Memphis more than 24 hours later.
in transit 5 times in Memphis. it's pushing it fine to meet their SLA


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

I just pray that the last update, 6th update of 'in transit' in Memphis, has gone on the plane.
When my wife wakes up and sees this her latin fury will be released and I wouldn't like to be a fedex employee in Uruguay!
Certainly the business strategy of 'underpromise - overdeliver' does not ring any bells in their superhub. 

I remember when I sent my docs with DHL from a little village in UK it went swiftly to Birmingham, was on a plane within 45 mins, straight to London, then another hour or 2 it was on a plane to Buenos Aires, then on another plane to Montevideo, then at her door withing 48 hours. No superhubs involved, just great service and getting the service you pay for.

9000 miles and non priority!

Applause to DHL. Have to praise them.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Pallykin said:


> I sent something via US Mail to Canada recently and watched on the tracking as it took a side trip from Toronto to Tokyo, Japan and back. Now *that* was a mistake courtesy of Canada Post.
> 
> Your package could still arrive on time, despite what seems like an infuriating wait.
> 
> And if you'd used UPS, perhaps your package would be sitting in Lousville, Kentucky instead. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worldport_(UPS_air_hub)


Amazon.com once sent my brother something from California to Vancouver _via Germany_... he wasn't sure how that happened, but he says that it was curious to watch the tracker list the various places his parcel went to en route from point A on the Pacific coast of North America to point B, further up the coast.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Amazon.com once sent my brother something from California to Vancouver _via Germany_... he wasn't sure how that happened, but he says that it was curious to watch the tracker list the various places his parcel went to en route from point A on the Pacific coast of North America to point B, further up the coast.


wowww! I'm happy if it's moving but stuck in 1 place.
Now I've just had a another tracking update.' In Transit again' in Memphis.
That is a total of 8 x 'in transit' updates in the same place 
There's a guy in a truck lost going in circles around the hub.


----------



## KITKAT5 (Nov 4, 2014)

Bluebubble, I have all fingers and toes crossed for you and your wife. I'm sure all this mumble jumble will be compensated with a shinning visa in her visa .
I'm 7 weeks into waiting for my spouse visa.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

lol @ "latin fury"  I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that!

My husband sent me his vital documents via DHL, and it ended up on the wrong side of the country with the tracking status claiming "wrong postal code given" (they were confounded because my Connecticut postal code didn't exist in Oregon, where they delivered the package. Seriously). I was able to convince them to get a courier to send it to me same-day but I was not pleased at all.

I will say it over and over, this is why I purchased a courier service!!!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

OMG!!! The suspense is killing me!!!



> On FedEx vehicle for delivery


Just hours/minutes to go. It's somewhere near her house!


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm really excited for you!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

This was a long long journey!


28/05/2015 - Thursday
11:10	On FedEx vehicle for delivery MONTEVIDEO UY
10:56	At local FedEx facility MONTEVIDEO UY
07:33	International shipment release - Import AEROPUERTO UY
03:50	In transit AEROPUERTO UY
Package available for clearance
27/05/2015 - Wednesday
22:06	At destination sort facility BUENOS AIRES AR
19:25	In transit CAMPINAS BR
03:53	Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
03:21	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
02:36	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
01:47	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
01:11	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
26/05/2015 - Tuesday
03:29	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
03:17	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
03:17	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
25/05/2015 - Monday
23:05	Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
18:09	In transit ALAJUELA CR
16:39	In transit PANAMA CITY PA
13:57	In transit BOGOTA CO
12:29	Left FedEx origin facility BOGOTA CO
10:07	Picked up BOGOTA CO


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

What a carbon footprint. If your geography is not up to date. 

not here yet though


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I am closing this thread now. Please feel free to update the timeline thread when you receive your package.


----------

